# Matt Francis



## PITBULL (Sep 25, 2001)

Is he retiring? ??


----------



## Norm (Nov 3, 2004)

yes he is. hes running a limited on road series next year, but thats all


----------



## B-man777 (Feb 24, 2005)

hi all:i heard the interview that the team orion site had posted about mat francis retiring and after listening to it i agree with him.he has been one of the most dominant drivers of his era and of all time in my opinion.he was a class act and willing to help out not only his fellow pro but the aveage racer as well.the thrill of compotition and the friends he's made can never be replaced,but i guess all the travel and other things becoming a bigger part of his life made this a good time to retire.you were a pro's pro matt you'll be missed.good luck in your future endevers.a long time fan brenden :thumbsup:


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Man, no MF3 edition? bummer. Maybe a MF2 Legend edition?


----------



## TiKi Ræcing (Aug 19, 2005)

ok. i am pretty new to this sport, I know who matt francis is, I have his graphite xxx-t, but why would anyone retire from racing R/C cars? The beauty is you can do it at any age and body type. I don't get it...


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

TiKi Ræcing said:


> ok. i am pretty new to this sport, I know who matt francis is, I have his graphite xxx-t, but why would anyone retire from racing R/C cars? The beauty is you can do it at any age and body type. I don't get it...


When you get to the level that Matt is, there is alot of demand on you to travel to races & do well (win). That does take it's toll after a while. These Pro drivers like Matt spend alot of time at the track trying out new stuff and keeping their skills sharp. It is a real J.O.B. for them. Try doing that week in and week out for 10+ years, I think the fun would drain out and you'd be thinking retirement too!


----------

